# anyone hear of mobiletechvideos.com



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

The website offers a service where they jtag (not sure if that is a verb) your phone to repair from being a brick. I've heard of people talking about jtaging routers when they get bricked from tinkering with dd-wrt. I assume the same basic concept would apply to phones. So, is this a legit service or just a complete scam?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Considering the name of the site, and i've never heard of this technology, I am going to vote SPAM.


----------



## Phateless (Sep 8, 2011)

"skatastic said:


> The website offers a service where they jtag (not sure if that is a verb) your phone to repair from being a brick. I've heard of people talking about jtaging routers when they get bricked from tinkering with dd-wrt. I assume the same basic concept would apply to phones. So, is this a legit service or just a complete scam?


I've seen their videos around and have no reason not to trust them. Have you tried a jig already?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm not bricked i just like to plan ahead.


----------



## MobileTechVideos.COM (Sep 28, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Considering the name of the site, and i've never heard of this technology, I am going to vote SPAM.


Easy buddy! I've done over 1000 JTAG brick repairs and founded MobileTechVideos.COM. I got bored and wanted to Google some terms after my name and tried out SCAM to find this thread. Just wanted to set it straight that with over 2,000,000 YouTube views and 1000's of twitter/facebook followers we are 100% real and are the world's most trusted solution in hard brick repair of mobile devices.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

JTAG is a low level hardware feature that allows people who know how to use it, and have the equipment, to bring phones back from the dead. JTAG can handle just about any brick situation short of a physical hardware issue.

You'd have to open a device to have access to it's motherboard/logic board/whatever you'd like to call it... but if you're out of warranty or have voided your warranty, it's about the only way to revive some devices... short of completely replacing them.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Dorian said:


> JTAG is a low level hardware feature that allows people who know how to use it, and have the equipment, to bring phones back from the dead. JTAG can handle just about any brick situation short of a physical hardware issue.
> 
> You'd have to open a device to have access to it's motherboard/logic board/whatever you'd like to call it... but if you're out of warranty or have voided your warranty, it's about the only way to revive some devices... short of completely replacing them.


We also use jtag to mod Xbox and ps3's to by pass some system blocks


----------



## MobileTechVideos.COM (Sep 28, 2011)

Right but the XBOX jtag is used in a different manner than the way I use it. I use a one time connection re-write any partition zone with valid info when USB connectivity is no longer an option. I then disconnect the equipment after the repair is made. The way both work is the same though...


----------



## MIKEVILLARROEL (Aug 23, 2011)

Very useful information, i might have my eyes on here just in case.......


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is indeed not a scam. I recently had my Verizon Galaxy Tab brought back to life from a hard brick. It was well worth the money and I would definitely recommend MobileTechVids.


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thx for all the info and especially from the founder, i just watched him fix an epic, i borked my gfs epic (i'm a fascinate, nexus s user...) so i'm going to HAPPILY send him my 60 dollars and my phone and hope he gets it back to me sooner than later. About what is the turnaround time on an item when you send it Mr. MobileTechVideos.COM? where do you repair out of ? if your in SC/TN/NC/VA/MD i can bring it and save that 40 dollars for shipping


----------

